# 2015 Radon: Was soll Bodo entwickeln?



## ChrisStahl (22. Mai 2014)

Wer hat Lust abzustimmen


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust abzustimmen


Bitte die Möglichkeit einer 1fach hinzufügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (23. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bitte die Möglichkeit einer 1fach hinzufügen.


demographische entwicklung ned vergessen: auch euer kundenkreis "altert"!


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. Mai 2014)

tane schrieb:


> demographische entwicklung ned vergessen: auch euer kundenkreis "altert"!


Bin Alt genug um das nicht zu Vergessen .


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (24. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Umfrage.  Hatte ja neulich sowas ähnliches gefragt. Wovei sich die Frage nicht ganz in dieser Ausprägung stellt, denn bei 180 würde man ja eher das Renommee des Slide nutzen, wäre aber in einer ganz anderen Bike-Kategorie.
Also: Sollt ihr ein 26er AM weiterbauen? Ja - unbedingt. Gerade für mich als 2m 90kg Mann spricjt die Wendigkeit,  Agilität und die Steifigkeit der LR. Und: Ein AM sollte möglichst sorglos sein: RockShox, Shimano insb. Bei den Bremsen. 
Ansonsten: Weiter so - bin begeistert mit meinem Slide aus 2012 - auch mit der Uphill-Performance.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. Mai 2014)

Wie wäre es hiermit? (Zugegeben, passt nicht ganz zur Umfrage...)

Den, wie ich finde, tollen Gedanken des ICB-2.0-Projekts aufgreifen und ein handliches 130-mm-Trailbike auf Basis 650 B auf den Markt bringen - ohne jetzt Alutech und ICB Kunden ausspannen zu wollen.  (Radon könnte das Bike ja in Carbon bauen.  ) Aber bei all der zzt. vorherrschenden Enduro-Euphorie wird bei vielen Herstellern der Trailbike-Markt viel zu sehr aus den Augen verloren. Das wäre eine Nische, aus der sicherlich nicht nur ich mich gerne bedienen würde.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (26. Mai 2014)

Ich finde den Weg, den Radon inzwischen begeht, sehr lobenswert! 
Mit etwas Communitybefragung werdet ihr sicher die maximale Zufriedenheit erreichen. Wenn ihr schon dabei seid, könnt ihr ja eine Ausstatungsvariante, bei der alle Komponenten durch Abstimmung ausgewählt wurden (vgl. ICB, das ist unter diesem Aspekt toll geworden)


----------



## david-xb (14. Juni 2014)

Für Trail und Enduro ich finde den beste Weg 160mm, carbon, mit fox / rockshox, 1-Fach, Laufräder... lieber dt, sram oder e-thirteen, Schaltwerk sram (sehr effektive) und Bremsen  shimano gut, formula gut, sram so lala . Man muss nur sehen den Erfolg dass Yt industries mit dem Capra hat.
Andere Thema ist XC full-suspension Radon hat keine gute Waffe gegen die Konkurrenz und es fehlt auch Carbonrahmen und 29er.


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Juni 2014)

david-xb schrieb:


> Für Trail und Enduro ich finde den beste Weg 160mm, carbon, mit fox / rockshox, 1-Fach, Laufräder... lieber dt, sram oder e-thirteen, Schaltwerk sram (sehr effektive) und Bremsen  shimano gut, formula gut, sram so lala . Man muss nur sehen den Erfolg dass Yt industries mit dem Capra hat.
> Andere Thema ist XC full-suspension Radon hat keine gute Waffe gegen die Konkurrenz und es fehlt auch Carbonrahmen und 29er.


Ist zur Kenntnis Genommen, bedenkt nur bitte die Zeit vom Start eines neuen Bikes bis zur Auslieferung liegt zwischen 11/2-
2 Jahre und wir wollen günstige Bikes bauen das Erlaubt keine kleine Serien .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Skeener82 (17. Juni 2014)

Das Skeen 29" mit Srams XX1 , RockShox und Srams XO Matchmaker um die 10-11kg würde ich mir wünschen .


----------



## filiale (18. Juni 2014)

Skeener82 schrieb:


> Das Skeen 29" mit Srams XX1 , RockShox und Srams XO Matchmaker um die 10-11kg würde ich mir wünschen .



Ich würde mir auch wieder ein hardtail kaufen wenn es diese Ausstattung von Dir hätte, aber 11kg sind zu schwer für so ne Rakete. Da darf nur ne 10,5 MIT Pedale stehen, also fahrfertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. Juni 2014)

29" AM-Hardtail mit 130mm FW, kurzem Sitzrohr, Variostütze serienmäßig, viel Reifenfreiheit und LRS mit Felgen, die sinnvoll schlauchlos gefahren werden können.


----------



## geq (18. Juni 2014)

Also das 160 carbon ist schon top, aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten wären noch verbesserungsfähig....
Etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel, etwas progressiverer Hinterbau, bei dem die Progression nicht erst gegen Ende, sondern früher greift.
Ein Hauch längeres Oberrohr, sodass 40-50 mm Vorbau standard sind.
Und bitte bitte keine 175mm Kurbeln, dass geht gar nicht!!!


----------



## ham81 (18. Juni 2014)

von mir aus gerne eine Skeen Variante mit 29" und Carbon !!!


----------



## Skeener82 (18. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auch wieder ein hardtail kaufen wenn es diese Ausstattung von Dir hätte, aber 11kg sind zu schwer für so ne Rakete. Da darf nur ne 10,5 MIT Pedale stehen, also fahrfertig.



Ein neues Skeen 29" mit der Ausstattung vom BlackSin 29 10SL nur mit RockShox und eventuell Alu Rahmen .
Da müsste ich nicht lange überlegen.


----------



## david-xb (19. Juni 2014)

Das neue Skeen sollte es auch auf Carbon sein. Der Markt sag so, ästhetisch hat auch mehrere Möglichkeiten, leichter und cooler so wie so  Mode 1x11 Zukunft 2x11 mehr Entwicklung aber leichter.  Jetzt die Verbraucher haben drei Sachen in dem Kopf leicht, cool und ästhetisch. Die Personen dass rehnen leicht und mit Entwicklung und klaaaaar günstig


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Juni 2014)

geq schrieb:


> Also das 160 carbon ist schon top, aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten wären noch verbesserungsfähig....
> Etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel, etwas progressiverer Hinterbau, bei dem die Progression nicht erst gegen Ende, sondern früher greift.
> Ein Hauch längeres Oberrohr, sodass 40-50 mm Vorbau standard sind.
> Und bitte bitte keine 175mm Kurbeln, dass geht gar nicht!!!


Wir werden das alles an unseren neuen 180er Bike Umsetzen du musst Bedenken das 160er soll auch AM können das neue
180er soll noch stärker wie der Swoop 175 Enduro und Freerider verbinden. Bitte sehe das so als das Swoop 175 kam hat auch
keiner Verstanden wie sehr dieses Bike Enduro und Freeride zusammen bringt des wegen erlaub ich mir etwas mehr an Feder weg als andere . Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Juni 2014)

david-xb schrieb:


> Das neue Skeen sollte es auch auf Carbon sein. Der Markt sag so, ästhetisch hat auch mehrere Möglichkeiten, leichter und cooler so wie so  Mode 1x11 Zukunft 2x11 mehr Entwicklung aber leichter.  Jetzt die Verbraucher haben drei Sachen in dem Kopf leicht, cool und ästhetisch. Die Personen dass rehnen leicht und mit Entwicklung und klaaaaar günstig


Ja wir werden auch noch einen 100er Carbon machen aber etwas später  sorry . Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (19. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Wir werden das alles an unseren neuen 180er Bike Umsetzen du musst Bedenken das 160er soll auch AM können das neue
> 180er soll noch stärker wie der Swoop 175 Enduro und Freerider verbinden. Bitte sehe das so als das Swoop 175 kam hat auch
> keiner Verstanden wie sehr dieses Bike Enduro und Freeride zusammen bringt des wegen erlaub ich mir etwas mehr an Feder weg als andere . Gruß Bodo


Bitte das Tretlager beim 180er nicht so tief, beim 160er Carbon hat man beim Treten schon fast ein Laufrad.
Gruß 78


----------



## geq (19. Juni 2014)

@Bodo ich weiß, dass du gern mehr Federweg verwendest....Aber grad beim Enduro ist weniger mehr.
Aber was ich geschrieben hab, würde die Am eigenschaften fast nicht beeinflussen


----------



## FrozenIdentity (9. August 2014)

KAnn man das neue Swoop 175 2015 für 1999€ auch als tourenfully nutzen?
Oder ist der Federweg zu viel für Steilere anstiege?


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. August 2014)

FrozenIdentity schrieb:


> KAnn man das neue Swoop 175 2015 für 1999€ auch als tourenfully nutzen?
> Oder ist der Federweg zu viel für Steilere anstiege?


Noch besser als das 14er.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## FrozenIdentity (9. August 2014)

Okay danke Bodo


----------



## Senecca (9. August 2014)

Fände ich auch top. Werde mir das 2015er Swoop 175 auf jeden Fall auch ansehen.
Fahre derzeit das 2014er Slide 150 9.0 und hätte gerne mehr Reserveren was Stabilität des Rahmes und des Hinterbaus angeht. (Derzeit flext mir der 150er Hinterbau viel zu stark). Bin aber auch kein Leichtgewicht in der 100kg Klasse 
Einsatzzweck wäre auch Touren AM und dann zügig runter im Odenwald/Bergstraße.


----------



## FrozenIdentity (9. August 2014)

bei mir wäres ne sache mit der FEdergabel/Dämpfer Luft wäre gut bei meinem Fliegengewicht von ca 60kg 
ODer merkt man da nicht so einen Unterschied zwischen Luft und Stahl außer halt das gewicht .
Ich hatte mal eine die kostet aber bloß 70€ und die war grottig kann man aber auch nicht mit 200-400federgabel vergleichen oder?
Habe nun am noch Hardtail eine Rock Shox solo air 120mm 2014


----------

